# Please Help!!!!!!



## riviera_guy (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi everyone 

I just moved to Spain and just joined the forum. I have a big problem i have been a city boy until now, London, New York, Brighton, Manchester and so forth. Needless to say never felt the need to drive. Now I am living in Spain and finding it very hard to "not drive". I hold a British passport and I am applying for my NIE on Monday. Can anyone please tell me if there is a process that i can apply for my first driving license in Spain being a British citizen? And I would really appreciate it if someone who may have done this can give me some pointers.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

riviera_guy said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I just moved to Spain and just joined the forum. I have a big problem i have been a city boy until now, London, New York, Brighton, Manchester and so forth. Needless to say never felt the need to drive. Now I am living in Spain and finding it very hard to "not drive". I hold a British passport and I am applying for my NIE on Monday. Can anyone please tell me if there is a process that i can apply for my first driving license in Spain being a British citizen? And I would really appreciate it if someone who may have done this can give me some pointers.



I dont know if this is right or wrong, but if I were you I'd apply in the UK. Licences these days are EU, so you can use them and they are valid anywhere within the union, they dont need an address on em, just your photo and details. 

Jo x


----------



## riviera_guy (Oct 18, 2008)

jojo said:


> I dont know if this is right or wrong, but if I were you I'd apply in the UK. Licences these days are EU, so you can use them and they are valid anywhere within the union, they dont need an address on em, just your photo and details.
> 
> Jo x


Thanks for your reply I did try to get some details regarding that scenario but I have already moved over here and I need a valid address in the UK to be able to apply for it over there. So all my hope lie with there being a way for me to do it over here otherwise the taxi costs would be the main reason why I would go burst. lols. Never the less thanks for your quick reply.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

riviera_guy said:


> Thanks for your reply I did try to get some details regarding that scenario but I have already moved over here and I need a valid address in the UK to be able to apply for it over there. So all my hope lie with there being a way for me to do it over here otherwise the taxi costs would be the main reason why I would go burst. lols. Never the less thanks for your quick reply.


Do you not have a postal address in the UK; relatives, friends....?? I dont know if what I'm suggestiing is completely "above board" but they no longer have addresses on drivers licences, so once you have it theres no need for anyone to know that you dont live there??? I dont know, see if anyone else comes up with something better

Jo x


----------



## Davidakky (Oct 14, 2008)

If you have a UK driving licence then you dont need a Spanish one!
If you are going to be living in Spain permanently then you will need to go to 'Trafico' at the feria ground in Malaga and get a medical to drive (very easy eyesight and co-ordination test) and then a certificate and stamp for your UK licence. This then enables you to drive in Spain legally.
Anyone reading this who hasnt done it or cant be bothered, watch out! The Spanish police are being told to make sure that overseas driving licences have the correct stamps for people driving on a non Spanish licence and the fines can be quite heavy!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Davidakky said:


> If you have a UK driving licence then you dont need a Spanish one!
> If you are going to be living in Spain permanently then you will need to go to 'Trafico' at the feria ground in Malaga and get a medical to drive (very easy eyesight and co-ordination test) and then a certificate and stamp for your UK licence. This then enables you to drive in Spain legally.
> Anyone reading this who hasnt done it or cant be bothered, watch out! The Spanish police are being told to make sure that overseas driving licences have the correct stamps for people driving on a non Spanish licence and the fines can be quite heavy!



According to our abogado, this only needs to be done if you have an old type green UK licence, not the pink EU driving card

We checked this when we first came over and thats what we've been told???

Jo


----------



## Davidakky (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi JoJo,
This applies to ALL EU passport holders who are living in Spain!
I would make sure that you ask your lawyer/abogado for a letter confirming that this is not a legal requirement and I am sure he will change his mind. If he still says that you dont get a letter off him and if you do get stopped and fined SUE HIM!!!
Davidakky

P.S. I know this as I was stopped 3 weeks ago and told to get it done ASAP otherwise the next time I would be heavily fined as I had received a warning...pleading English ignorance will only work for so long!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Davidakky said:


> Hi JoJo,
> This applies to ALL EU passport holders who are living in Spain!
> I would make sure that you ask your lawyer/abogado for a letter confirming that this is not a legal requirement and I am sure he will change his mind. If he still says that you dont get a letter off him and if you do get stopped and fined SUE HIM!!!
> Davidakky
> ...


Hhhmm. well you maybe right, although enforcement of some laws seem to differ from area to area????

My abogado has put it in writing, we had a lot of questions about all sorts of things when we moved here in Feb so we wrote them all down and he answered in writing. Also I have been stopped by the guardia, several times as they seem to do a lot of checks around here, taking particular interest in the british! (mainly british cars!). They have a favourite round about thats on my way to the school, they seem to be there at least once a week. Its always when I'm running late and i have to produce everything. I even got a severe warning (no fine luckily) for not having proof of payment for my insurance. My cover note and insurance certificate werent enough!

I've also been stopped for speeding (on the spot fine huh!) and a parking fine whereby whden I went to pay it, they even wanted to know my inside leg measurement - well slight exaggaration, but you get the picture. I'll check with my friend who works for my insurance company just to make sure tho David, I know funny little rulings come in without much notice!!??

Jo


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> taking particular interest in the british! (mainly british cars!).


They're almost certainly looking at ALL foreign plates. 

There re A LOT of ex-pats who keep cars here that are basically NOT Mot'd, TAXED or INSURED. Not saying ALL ex pats. They're after revenue - and also trying to get "unroadworthy" wrecks off the streets. Personally I support the concept.

I was recommended to get my license converted by the Police at work (mine already is but they did not know). Basically it does speed things up if you are stopped. 

Also was told by the GC (some time ago - I'll admit) that if they suspect you are driving illegally they can impound car/licence - and you have to apply to your licensing issuing country to have it returned (EU or not). Easy if it's here - PITA if not. 

ime - The GC will give you straight answers to straight questions. knowing the right question is the tricky part - Not even the Spanish have that 100% mastered.

The consequences of being stopped and NOT having a licence are not worth considering. The word "Custodial" springs to mind.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

chris(madrid) said:


> They're almost certainly looking at ALL foreign plates.
> 
> There re A LOT of ex-pats who keep cars here that are basically NOT Mot'd, TAXED or INSURED. Not saying ALL ex pats. They're after revenue - and also trying to get "unroadworthy" wrecks off the streets. Personally I support the concept.
> 
> ...


EEK!! The GC, when they stop me just look at my licence and then write down some stails from it. I dont know why I'm often stopped, my car is spanish, I guess its the bottle blonde hair, I look typically British! Theres one GC in particular who always stops me and by now, you'd think he knows I'm all legal and proper, we're almost on first name terms - eles llamo es Paco!!! We always have to go through the routine with paperwork, triangles, hi-vis jacket, tyres etc. 


Jo


----------



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi all,
This maybe a lil off topic but being as we're talking about driving I'll just ask lol.
If I stay in Spain after my 4 month job hunt lol I will be looking into learning to drive in Spain from what I have heard you have to be 18 to drive in Spain, this rule is already sorted what I would like to know is, is there a theory test like in the UK and really what parts are different?
Emma


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Davidakky said:


> Hi JoJo,
> This applies to ALL EU passport holders who are living in Spain!
> I would make sure that you ask your lawyer/abogado for a letter confirming that this is not a legal requirement and I am sure he will change his mind. If he still says that you dont get a letter off him and if you do get stopped and fined SUE HIM!!!
> Davidakky
> ...


You do *not *need to have a licence stamped by traffico any more.
A UK photo licence is quite legal in Spain as it is. The requirement to have it stamped was ceased some time ago although some police are not aware of this hence confusion.

There is a letter issued by traffico confirming this but unfortunately I dont have a link to it, I only have hard copy.

You do however need to have a "medical" to fall in line with Spanish driving requirements periodically depending on your age


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Agree with Stravinsky. I checked this with a friend who is a member of the GC, my UK licence IS acceptable in Spain and upon being stopped since that advice, the GC have always been satisfied with it.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> Theres one GC in particular who always stops me and by now, you'd think he knows I'm all legal and proper, we're almost on first name terms - eles llamo es Paco!!!


See you have a friend. The GC have a routine they ahve to follow, Jo. I know it pees them off too - but if a GC boss happens on them NOT doing so they are seriously in trouble.


----------



## dizzy (Jul 12, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if these same rules apply to foreign drivers licences? My hubby has an Australian licence and an International drivers permit for 12 months issued in Australia. Is this sufficient or does he need to do something else here? You have me worried now. The GC seem quite reasonable in comparison to the Mosso d'Esquadra.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

An IDL is exactly that - an IDL. BUT if they detect he maybe a resident things could get odd. Seriously if you're planning to stay - he should start thinking about getting an EU one (Spanish best). 

The GC ime are 100% straight. They are a national body and apply the law. The same laws. Where I live I almost have their schedule identified. I've used the local GC once or twice to get things clarified - always found them VERY helpful. Once they even advised me to issue a denuncia against another traffic GC as he'd made an administrative mistake on a fine. I did - fine reduced and no points plus a note thanking me for pointing out the error. The local guy responsible for Armaments is a bit too professional at times - but understandable.

Any local forces are a bit more regionally-politically biased and are there to enforce the "bylaw of the moment". I see this where I work - one day the "boss" gets a bee in his bonnet about something like litter and off they go litterbug hunting. ime the Catalans are MUCH hotter on traffic offences/revenue than other regions too.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

dizzy said:


> Can anyone tell me if these same rules apply to foreign drivers licences? My hubby has an Australian licence and an International drivers permit for 12 months issued in Australia. Is this sufficient or does he need to do something else here? You have me worried now. The GC seem quite reasonable in comparison to the Mosso d'Esquadra.


You need to check if there is an agreement between Australia & Spain. EU residents can use their licences here, but unfortunately if you are outside the EU and / or not in a country that has a licencing agreement with Spain then your licence will not be valid here as a resident and you will need to take a Spanish Driving Test

As far as I have been told in the past these IDL's are for tourers not residents. Driving without a valid licence in Spain is now a criminal offence iirc


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

IDL's are normally considered OK for upto 12 months - esp if you show evidence you'll leave before it expires. But hide the nice new NIE papers if stopped or expect "administrative intrigue".

As Stravinsky says - you need to see what agreements exist. If there are none - retest time. 

I know that some countries have to take a reduced test - but it may well be ALL IN SPANISH.


----------



## Raffer (May 30, 2008)

whats happens if you have lost you UK license hile in spain


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Raffer said:


> whats happens if you have lost you UK license hile in spain


As above basically.
If you haven't got a Uk address to apply for it from then
(a) DVLA won't issue you a new one
(b) The Spanish authorities will treat it as a criminal offence if they stop you and you haven't got one and
(c) You wont have an English licence to give to the Spanish authorities to change to a Spanish licence

So if all else fails you'll end up having to take your test here in Spain to get another licence ultimately.


----------



## football crazy (Nov 11, 2008)

[you can use your uk licencee here. just make sure you drive on the right and everything else is the same. good luck
Jo x[/QUOTE]


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

football crazy said:


> [you can use your uk licencee here. just make sure you drive on the right and everything else is the same. good luck
> Jo x


[/QUOTE]

Apart from the fact that you have to take a periodic medical here to make your UK licence legal under Spanish laws


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Remembering that normally docile. calm Spaniards become homicidal maniacs as soon as they go behind a wheel. That zebra crossings are just colourful parking lots and that double yellow lines mean that yellow cars can park two abreast* - other colour ones can just pretend they are yellow whilst their owner pops in for a coffee, buys a paper, splits the atom, perfects Basque irregular verbs or fathoms out how women think. 

**For the avoidance of any doubt . that is NOT the law in Spain....but try telling that to any red-blooded Spaniard.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Roundabouts are simply circular parking lots and it is perfectly normal for buses to stop on roundabouts of all sizes (great or small) - either because there is bus-stop or because the driver wants 20 ****, his Marca or to talk to his mate on the Altea-Alicante parada.


----------

